# cannot find symbol problem



## inextremo (5. Jan 2005)

Hi!
ich habe ein java bzw jsp projekt von einem pc auf den anderen übertragen und bekomme es nicht mehr zum laufen.
will ich die dateien im browser öffnen, bekomme ich einmal diese fehlermeldung:


```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: /Testsystem/LoginForm.jsp(2,0) The value for the useBean class attribute javaproject.Datenbank is invalid.
```

und beim kompilieren einer datei diesen fehler:


```
C:\apachefriends\xampp\tomcat\webapps\ROOT\Testsystem\WEB-INF\classes\javaproject\Datenbank.java:9: cannot find symbol
symbol  : class LoginBean
location: class javaproject.Datenbank
		public boolean logincheck(LoginBean b)
                                          ^
```

als umgebung habe ich xampp mit tomcat installiert...
scheint auch zu funktionieren

classpath sieht so aus: C:\apachefriends\xampp\tomcat\webapps\ROOT\javaproject\WEB-INF\classes\javaproject;.\;

Catalina_home: C:\apachefriends\xampp\tomcat

und

Java_Home: C:\j2sdk1.4.2_06\

ich komme einfach nicht dahinter
auf dem pc auf dem es funktioniert sind die pfade anders kann es damit zusammen hängen?...


vielen dank schon mal für die hilfe


----------



## bronks (5. Jan 2005)

Für mich sieht es danach aus, daß die "LoginBean.java" noch nicht kompiliert ist und deshalb das "cannot find symbol" kommt.


----------



## inextremo (5. Jan 2005)

ich habe alle dateien fehlerfrei kompiliert...
nur bei der datenbank.java kommt der fehler
aufrufen aller jsp´s die auf die .class dateien zugreifen geht nicht


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jan 2005)

> ch habe ein java bzw jsp projekt von einem pc auf den anderen übertragen und bekomme es nicht mehr zum laufen.


a) hast du den Ordner WEB-INF/classes mitkopiert?

b) schlechter Stil, die src im WEB-INF zu haben


----------



## inextremo (5. Jan 2005)

hm ich hab die dateien in einem eigenen web-inf ordner 
müssen die dateien in den root web inf?

zu b) das is ne intranetanwendung... spielt also keine große rolle....


----------



## inextremo (5. Jan 2005)

also sagen wir es mal annerst... was für angaben bräuchtet ihr noch ums zu verdeutlichen?
kann auch gerne mal den ganzen code zipen und n link anhängen..


----------



## bronks (5. Jan 2005)

inextremo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... code zipen und n link anhängen..


Wäre das raffinierteste!


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jan 2005)

C:\apachefriends\xampp\tomcat\webapps\ROOT\javaproject\WEB-INF\classes\javaproject;

kann nicht funktionieren!

ROOT ist ja selbst eine webapp mit einem eigenen WEB-INF und man kann webapps nicht verschachteln

verwende:

C:\apachefriends\xampp\tomcat\webapps\javaproject\WEB-INF\classes\javaproject;


----------



## inextremo (5. Jan 2005)

ohmann wunderbar!
nun gehts....
bin echt begeistert 

nun bleibt nur noch das kompilier problem


----------



## inextremo (6. Jan 2005)

hier mal die dateien (aber nicht lachen ;-) )

www.cift-systems.de/Testsystem.rar


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Jan 2005)

scheint alles zu stimmen, ich würde mal vermuten, dass du beim Aufruf von javac im Ordner WEB-INF/javaproject bist?

Das geht nicht

Klassen in packages musst du vom "Wurzelordner aus kompilieren", d.h. du musst mit deiner Konsole im Ordner WEB-INF sein und den Befehl

javac javaproject/Datenbank.java

oder so absetzen


----------

